# Snow White's BIG Doeling! New pics 3-3-12



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Snow White finally kidded today <day 155> right about noon. She made sure she waited until it was lunch time so that the people sitting on the patio at the restaurant next door could hear her :laugh:

I was taking some video of her delivery when I saw there was definitely only one foot and the nose presenting. The head coming sideways. She worked hard, and as I shut the camera off, and sat it down she got the head out. No way to get that huge head back in there, and I got worried if I did, it would cause major issues. 
Our very first kidding a single buckling presented this way, and he was a big baby too <not this big!>.

I sent my 5yo in the house, and saw the babies tongue turning blue. Snow White was screaming but wasn't pushing. So I said a little prayer, and grabbed the babies leg and pulled. As soon as I started to pull it's like Snow White knew what I was doing and suddenly she was pushing as hard as she could. <Meanwhile the other goats, especially Madison were going crazy outside with worry!>
A few very hard pushes/pulls and me and Snow White got her out!

Well, her cord broke prematurely, it was long but bleeding more than I felt comfortable with, and couldn't find my dental floss!! :hair: I keep some string out in the barn, so I just used a piece of that to tie it off.

Once she was out, she was just fine, and seemed ticked off that it took so long to get her out because she was HUNGRY :laugh:

Anyway, it was tense for a few minutes, but all went well. Her ear tips are folded up, so we'll work on trying to straighten them out a bit. Doesn't surprise me since she was so big.

We didn't get to weigh her until she was about 4 hours old.

13 POUNDS!!!!! HOLY COW SNOW WHITE LOL!!!!

She belongs to my 5yo daughter, who named her Sparkles. But later when we went back out she said she wants to call her Cupcake Sparkles, so that will be her registered name <50% Boer>.

Snow White in labor 


















A few minutes after she was out, I grabbed the camera for a couple of quick pics



















I had to leave once everything was good, and quiet so I could run a few errands before it got late. So when she was about 4 1/2 hours old we got some 'dry' pics









































































A couple of videos I uploaded to flickr. First one is when the kid was presenting and I knew she needed help, so when I stopped it that's when I went in to help. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/6799177280

Just a short video after she was born. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/6799392094

I only have video on my DSLR camera, and the files are HUGE even in low quality, wish I could upload some of the others, I'll have to try <100MB+ for 1-2 minutes!!>.

Anyway, thanks for letting me share my experience!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

:shocked: WOW! 13#'s!!!
She is a huge beautiful girl; congrats!! :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Thanks! We couldn't believe that! It was actually between 13-14, I kept looking at the scale <house scale w/my daughter holding her>. The scale is accurate <my daughter was weighed at her appt this morning LOL>. We were like...no way!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Wow :shocked: That's a big baby! Glad everything turned out ok


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Goodness gracious, that is one big baby! She is lovely--congrats!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

WHOA!!! HOLY GOAT!!!! Congrats!!! :leap: Doesn't look like she will be going anywhere?!?! :wink: SHe is beautiful!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Aww, she's beautiful! And huge!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Congratulations!!! As usual, wonderful pictures!!! I especially love the one where Sparkles and your daughter are looking at each other. They both are adorable!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

She's gorgeous! I can't believe she was/is that huge. Wow! And I love her name...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

So cute! and BIG!!!! :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Beautiful big kid...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Its a beautiful girl! looks just like her haha


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

She is gorgeous! Congratulations and thanks for sharing ... you take the most beautiful pictures always!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Wow, she is big. Glad it all went okay. I love that fourth photo, the "wet" close up. It is terrific.

Jan


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Shes huge! And adorable. I love her color too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Sooooo ADORABLE!!! And HUGE :shocked: Congratulations! :kidred:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Adorable baby and I just love that last photo. Congrats!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Absolutely beautiful. her eyes are so pretty. I love the photo of Sparkle looking at your daughter.. oh so special.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Thanks everyone! She's still doing great, she really makes me laugh, she gets so frustrated because she goes to mom's chest, then it's like she yells at herself, then makes her way back to the teat LOL

It's supposed to be sunny and near 50 tomorrow <it was 70 today before the crazy storm/cold front>. I'm hoping to get them outside for a little while. I am not worried about the other does bothering her. I am worried about Snow White with the other goats LOL She's been really nice to Madison's twins, but now that she has her own baby I hope she doesn't be mean to them. I honestly can not wait to see the babies meet & mingle


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Something tells me you won't be selling that one. 
Good job, Candice.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

beautiful!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*



Tenacross said:


> Something tells me you won't be selling that one.
> Good job, Candice.


Thanks! I am amazed at how big she is, her shoulders are so broad like her daddy!

I posted in caprine care, the only concern I have at all is she is sore on the leg I had to pull. She's walking on it, but you can tell it's a bit 'ouchy.' I'm guessing she'll be fine in a few more days, but posted over there just in case I need to do more/missing something.

We're going to put cardboard/tape on her ears in a little while, so she'll be looking funny for a while, but my goodness she is adorable  We've never had a kid this big, she makes Madison's twins look like midgets LOL

We did take them out for about 15 minutes so they could stretch their legs and so I could get their stall cleaned out. She's getting around really well, and very very curious. Snow White is in super protective mode. Madison is her buddy, and she was being mean to her. Poor Maddie, she was so happy to see Snow White and you could tell she was excited to see her baby, so were her twins! But Snow White wouldn't let them around her. That'll eventually change


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

WOW is all I have to say. Just let me know when I should be down to pick her up LOL. She is massive in alot of ways. Her chest is really nice. I can not wait to see this one grow either. Congrats on all the doelings you are getting. Big bang is really throwing nice show kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*



> Thanks everyone! She's still doing great, she really makes me laugh, she gets so frustrated because she goes to mom's chest, then it's like she yells at herself, then makes her way back to the teat LOL
> 
> It's supposed to be sunny and near 50 tomorrow <it was 70 today before the crazy storm/cold front>. I'm hoping to get them outside for a little while. I am not worried about the other does bothering her. I am worried about Snow White with the other goats LOL She's been really nice to Madison's twins, but now that she has her own baby I hope she doesn't be mean to them. I honestly can not wait to see the babies meet & mingle


 :laugh: :thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

She's beautiful!!! I really want an all white Boer doe.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Thanks everyone! Roger - I have to say this kid really surprised me coming from Snow White! Her last set of twins were nice, they grew quite fast compared to all the others, except for Madison <LOL>, so we'll see what happens with this girl. I'll try to get some pictures of her outside later if I have a chance <Trouble is in labor now>.

Sherry - It'll be fun to see how she turns out, Snow White is Kiko <and possibly some boer in there>, but our buck is a full blooded boer. We wanted another 'Snow White' colored kid, now I hope she has her mama's personality too, we're messing with her every chance we can get so she will be friendly like Madison's twins <they are a trip!>.

It's funny watching Snow White with her. When she wants her to get up and nurse, she nibbles at her back legs, or will pull on her back foot, if that doesn't work she comes over and starts nudging her until she gets up. I also notice something else today as I've spent a lot of time watching them - Snow White will nurse her on one side, then nudges her to the opposite side. I thought I was imaginging that until she nursed again and she nudged her back to the other side LOL


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

She is BEAUTIFUL!! Welcome to the world Cupcake Sparkles 
:stars: :cake:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

She is HUGE and beautiful. :stars: Your pictures are beautiful as always. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

Congrats Candace! Poor Snow White! She certainly is a mirror image of her mama


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Snow White's BIG Doeling!*

I took Snow White and Cupcake Sparkles outside for a few minutes this morning, then again this afternoon. Sparkles really enjoyed herself and the sunshine. Of course I couldn't resist having my camera in hand 



















Before she went out again we used some cardboard from a shoe box lid and tape to try to get her ears straightened. I don't want to rip them apart and hurt her, so we'll just train them the best we can. Looks silly but doesn't seem to bother her now 










Giving me that, Seriously lady you had to do this to me? look.

I had to use more tape than I wanted because Snow White was pulling them off






















































Looking for my son, she couldn't figure out where he went!









A short video clip

__
https://flic.kr/p/6804674812


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I've not found any kiko's up around here as nice as your snow white, but I'm always on the lookout for one. It's on my list to own someday


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Her legs are just so long.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

That little baby is such a cutie and my gosh....Snow White is such a good and doting mother! Awesome!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's such a little cutie pie


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

C.S. is beautiful, even with duct tape...and YOU are a terrific photographer!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We really adore her! Snow White is around 3yo now, we'd have to check her teeth for age, but she has really blossomed the last year. She's such a great mama, and we all adore her. Just wish she was nicer to the other goats! I am telling you the others seemed to sigh a huge breath of relief when she kidded/stayed in her stall LOL



groovyoldlady said:


> C.S. is beautiful, even with duct tape...and YOU are a terrific photographer!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Im in love  I was wondering if she would have a white colored baby
:stars: congrats! So happy for you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...adorable....


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Cupcake Sparkles is all legs, she is adorable. Snow white looks great, she doens't even look like she just kidded.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  She's really sweet. She got to experience outside in the snow for a bit today, at first she hated it didn't want to move LOL then she decided it was okay to snoop around. I'll have to post a few pics 

Sadly, we won't be keeping her  Positive she has a split teat. We'll most likely just keep her for our 5yo to show at the fair in showmanship only, so I'm not going to register her, just get her a state tag & health certificate <both free at a state inspection site later on>. 
We'll inspect her teats again, but definitely looks split. But that's how the cookie crumbles I suppose! She'll make a nice commercial doe I'm sure, or even a nice pet. We'll spoil her as much as we can while we have her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that is a bummer....  I hope you are seeing it wrong... :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That is how Jan and Marsha are. Thankfully Cindy has perfect teats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It happens, I'm not overly sad about it, because well, we plan on keeping Madison's doelings, which puts us at what we said our limit would be as far as does. BUT, we still plan on buying 1-2 young does for the kids to show so they can show 1-2 kids each, definitely puts us at the limit LOL Can't keep them all  She has never had kids with teats like this, they've all been clean teated but last year she did have the doeling who was 2x2 - which she had really nice spacing, and thought she had nice teats.


----------

